
Oracle Announce New Support Pricing Structure for Java - osopanda
https://www.infoq.com/news/2018/06/new-support-pricing-java?useSponsorshipSuggestions=true&utm_source=news_about_java&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=java
======
PaulHoule
I get more than $2.50 a seat value for Java, that is sure.

